# slimming world works??



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

hi guys

i am on a cal controlled diet and Det is working on me for a month now, i haven't lost any weight yet. i haven't put on any also. have brought this up with Det today and waiting for his reply. on other hand my wife has lost 8 lbs in 4 weeks on slimming world diet. shes loosing 2lbs a week constantly. she's eating more cals than me, eating almost everything, doing less cardio than me, i am doing intense weight training as well so wondering is it still cals in vs cals out thing to gain or loos OR??


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

post your diet and stats

nothing works better than a clean diet with regular excerise and whole foods


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

My sister lost 10st on slimming world.

It definitely works!


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

I don't know if I should put the diet up as i am taking Dets services on this forum but you all would know Det is credible diet coach here.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

best speaking to him then, than really create a post about it and he can advise you

you have to remember its not a race its a lifestyle change as they said rome wasnt built in a day

its easy to starve yourself and ram fut burners down your neck but we all no its not the healthiest thing to do


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

umairarif said:


> I don't know if I should put the diet up as i am taking Dets services on this forum but you all would know Det is credible diet coach here.


who is det?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

umairarif said:


> I don't know if I should put the diet up as i am taking Dets services on this forum but you all would know Det is credible diet coach here.


give @dtlv a chance mate before trying slimming world. he knows his stuff. Plus as i do a bit of online coaching i can tell you that when you take a new client on it can take a few weeks to get diet and training right, as everyone is different. He'll get you sorted though


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

@liam0810 i am sure Det will turn it around but from last 4 weeks if u put ur self in my shoes cooking dry chicken for the week then measuring every food on scale then putting in myfitnesspal and end if day punching the air yes i hit my macros again today, then doing fasted cardio 4x week on top if all doing heavy deads n benchs couple times a week and after 4 weeks still the same weight??? made me a bit sad last eve when shes done over half a stone with not even doing half of the hard work i am doing. i know and been told by Det that we need to find the right macros and he's been changing them every 2 weeks, have trust in him. just wanted to share all this with community here.


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

maybe your dropping bodyfat but gaining muscle weight

hence weight staying the same


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

if this is the case then brilliant but i can see any change in appearance yet.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

edit can't


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

you wouldnt in a short time report back in another 4-6 weeks

you taking any supplements/gear this can add water weight


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

but she`s on a diet, your trying to build muscle or why do the weights?

say it so many times

loose the weight first then build the body


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

just creatine that also 10gm on training days


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DC1 said:


> My sister lost 10st on slimming world.
> 
> It definitely works!


whats she weight now?


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> but she`s on a diet, your trying to build muscle or why do the weights?
> 
> say it so many times
> 
> loose the weight first then build the body


not build but keep what ever muscle mass i have. never heard that if you want to tone up or loose bf% then dont do weight training??


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

umairarif said:


> not build but keep what ever muscle mass i have. never heard that if you want to tone up or loose bf% then dont do weight training??


you probably dont have much muscle mass to start with (non intended) you cant change fat into muscle, diet first then build muscle after, you`re just doing neither at the moment


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you probably dont have much muscle mass to start with (non intended) you cant change fat into muscle, diet first then build muscle after, you`re just doing neither at the moment


well thanks but it dont sound right to me mate


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

saxondale said:


> whats she weight now?


About 10st! Lol.

She lost half her bodyweight.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you probably dont have much muscle mass to start with (non intended) you cant change fat into muscle, diet first then build muscle after, you`re just doing neither at the moment


so you are telling me to chose a diet plan to cut and just sit back and relax?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you probably dont have much muscle mass to start with (non intended) you cant change fat into muscle, diet first then build muscle after, you`re just doing neither at the moment


True, you can't turn fat into muscle, but you can build muscle while losing fat. The more out of shape you are the easier it is to do... so the rules for a guys who's in shape are very different than one out of shape.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

2004mark said:


> True, you can't turn fat into muscle, but you can build muscle while losing fat. The more out of shape you are the easier it is to do... so the rules for a guys who's in shape are very different than one out of shape.


exactly this what I have been told


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

@umairarif remember, fat loss is very different to weight loss. Weight loss can be achieved very quickly, fat loss is a process that is far more linier i.e. it takes time. Four weeks in the grand scheme of things is nothing... just think of all the time you've been out of shape and not worried about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Keep up the weights mate.

Your body has probably gone

into survival mode at first maybe ?.

When your body realises its still getting

regular food it will start coming off.

Keep going though.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

umairarif said:


> @liam0810 i am sure Det will turn it around but from last 4 weeks if u put ur self in my shoes cooking dry chicken for the week then measuring every food on scale then putting in myfitnesspal and end if day punching the air yes i hit my macros again today, then doing fasted cardio 4x week on top if all doing heavy deads n benchs couple times a week and after 4 weeks still the same weight??? made me a bit sad last eve when shes done over half a stone with not even doing half of the hard work i am doing. i know and been told by Det that we need to find the right macros and he's been changing them every 2 weeks, have trust in him. just wanted to share all this with community here.


Not going on scale weight, have you took any progress pics since starting?


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

i will do on mon as it will be 4 weeks exactly


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

umairarif said:


> just creatine that also 10gm on training days


you will gain water weight with creatine if you started taking it 4 weeks ago.

dvla knows his stuff.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> you will gain water weight with creatine if you started taking it 4 weeks ago.
> 
> dvla knows his stuff.


been taking creatine for more than 2 years and Det knows about it.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

he`s not gone into survival mode @dallas ffs.

post your diet up umairarif and compare it to mine or @banzai - you`ll see why your not loosing weight, fat whatever


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

@Saxonedale . What is survival mode really ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> @Saxonedale . What is survival mode really ?


fiction mate. by the time any of that becomes an issue you`re not going to on the way to the gym with a whistle in your step.

my guess, wife is eating small portions of reasonably healthy whole foods, the OP is eating protein, oats and shakes 6 times a day.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

i did not posted here for argument and assumptions made by @saxondale, no offence but cant put my diet up as i am in contract with a coach, u can put up ur diet if u like and i will try to see the difference.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> fiction mate. by the time any of that becomes an issue you`re not going to on the way to the gym with a whistle in your step.
> 
> my guess, wife is eating small portions of reasonably healthy whole foods, the OP is eating protein, oats and shakes 6 times a day.


So your saying. The body will not hold onto fat

if calories are dropped low enough to quickly ?.

The body will not try and retain fat just In case

food is low and more might not come?.

The body won't do this till it realizes its

actually receiving enough food and don't

need the fat stored ?

I always believed this happened sometime ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

umairarif said:


> i did not posted here for argument and assumptions made by @saxondale, no offence but cant put my diet up as i am in contract with a coach, u can put up ur diet if u like and i will try to see the difference.


your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.

today -

2 slices wholemeal toast, marmalade (my sanity check daily treat)

1 tin tuna, salad, 4 tomatoes - small amount of salad dressing

chinese chicken, rice, microwave veg

2 cups coffee (black) 3 cups of tea, milk no sugar, 3 creatine tablets.

pretty much the same every day mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> So your saying. The body will not hold onto fat
> 
> if calories are dropped low enough to quickly ?.
> 
> ...


for your average UK resident? pretty much mate, you`ll give in and eat a packet of biscuits before that ever happens.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.
> 
> today -
> 
> ...


well this is not even 700 cals mate, any ways my sources are

breakfst

a shake

milk

eggs

toasts or oars

coconutoil

lunch

chicken or fish

rice or potato

coconutoil

dinner

fish or chicken

potatos or rice

snaks

banana or

almonds

protien Shake

amounts are of course to fit my macros

i use myfitnesspal to track macros


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.
> 
> today -
> 
> ...


You are joking ? I thought we were on about bodybuilding ?


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

dallas said:


> You are joking ? I thought we were on about bodybuilding ?


hes on starvation


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm out. Keep doing what your coach says @umairarif.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

umairarif said:


> @liam0810 i am sure Det will turn it around but from last 4 weeks if u put ur self in my shoes cooking dry chicken for the week then measuring every food on scale then putting in myfitnesspal and end if day punching the air yes i hit my macros again today, then doing fasted cardio 4x week on top if all doing heavy deads n benchs couple times a week and after 4 weeks still the same weight??? made me a bit sad last eve when shes done over half a stone with not even doing half of the hard work i am doing. i know and been told by Det that we need to find the right macros and he's been changing them every 2 weeks, have trust in him. just wanted to share all this with community here.


Its a bitch

Just give up

Fuk it all off and be freeeee lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/278749-ectomorphs-skinnyfats-why-do-you-lift-weights.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

umairarif said:


> hes on starvation


I thought he was a bodybuilder but saying how to

lose fat.

@saxondale . are you female ? Why you

Eating such a tiny amount ?


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

BaronSamedii said:


> Its a bitch
> 
> Just give up
> 
> ...


we all wish


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

umairarif said:


> we all wish


Do it

Give it up

Accept who you are

Don't be forced into having to change because society makes you feel you should

Go eat that piece of cake


----------



## swell (Sep 8, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> give @dtlv a chance mate before trying slimming world. he knows his stuff. Plus as i do a bit of online coaching i can tell you that when you take a new client on it can take a few weeks to get diet and training right, as everyone is different. He'll get you sorted though


This. I've started my second online challenge with a pt. More for the nutritional side than anything. My last challenge seen great results and I've kept the weight off. I'm now on my first week of second session and was told my diet will change as things progress.

Time is key


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> I thought he was a bodybuilder but saying how to
> 
> lose fat.
> 
> ...


its more than enough for me mate, I`m loosing weight nicely in time for my holiday at the end of the month, OP is complaining he isnt loosing weight - he`s eating too much then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Bump lol. Not lol at you @umairarif


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> its more than enough for me mate, I`m loosing weight nicely in time for my holiday at the end of the month, OP is complaining he isnt loosing weight - he`s eating too much then.


Are you a bodybuilder mate ? Or just interested in it ?

Jenuine question? I'm not being silly.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> Are you a bodybuilder mate ? Or just interested in it ?
> 
> Jenuine question? I'm not being silly.


never thought you were mate, I was over weight, got into a better shape dieting and lifting weights - my current aim is to get lean and ripped for my holiday.

but big alone does not a bodybuilder make does it?

we see too many threads were the advice is to "eat more than you already do" when really the question is "how do I get defined"

I might be a lone voice in the wilderness mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

saxondale said:


> never thought you were mate, I was over weight, got into a better shape dieting and lifting weights - my current aim is to get lean and ripped for my holiday.
> 
> but big alone does not a bodybuilder make does it?
> 
> ...


On 700 cals a day you'll be losing muscle mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitch said:


> On 700 cals a day you'll be losing muscle mate.


its more than 700 but yeah, unavoidable given the time scale, build it back up slowly towards Xmas


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> never thought you were mate, I was over weight, got into a better shape dieting and lifting weights - my current aim is to get lean and ripped for my holiday.
> 
> but big alone does not a bodybuilder make does it?
> 
> ...


Can I tell you something mate.

I actually agree with you. I personally don't think your eating enough to grow properly.

We get sucked into the steroid talk.

I believe to grow wee need around 2200 cals a day and around 100 to 150 g of protein.

About 80g protein to maintain.

I never really look at carbs to be honest..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dallas said:


> Can I tell you something mate.
> 
> I actually agree with you. I personally don't think your eating enough to grow properly.
> 
> ...


November I`ll be back to eating loads and wondering why I look rubbish mate LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Not quite sure what you mean by your post tbh.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by your post tbh.


makes a nice change from no-one understanding yours then.

i`m on a diet Andrew, loosing weight so I look good in my swimming cossie on holiday. OP asked why he isnt loosing weight, I replied look at what your eating and if you compare that to me do you see a difference, as it happens there was a heck of a difference in our relative diets

simple.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

dallas said:


> Can I tell you something mate.
> 
> I actually agree with you. I personally don't think your eating enough to grow properly.
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily true mate as we are all different. I for one at 90kg at the moment need about 4000 cals a day to maintain. Whereas a mate of mine who is about 110kg can grow on as little as 3000 cals. Its all to do with our metabolism and what cals we burn each day.

It's like @saxondale comparing his diet to the OP's. There's no point as we are all different. Some people are carb sensitive, some aren't. Some grow on a keto diet, some get fat on it. There is not one diet fits all, just like there's not one training plan that fits all


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> makes a nice change from no-one understanding yours then.
> 
> i`m on a diet Andrew, loosing weight so I look good in my swimming cossie on holiday. OP asked why he isnt loosing weight, I replied look at what your eating and if you compare that to me do you see a difference, as it happens there was a heck of a difference in our relative diets
> 
> simple.


I was talking to the OP not you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

I have.

3 eggs on toast for breakfast at 9.00

Lunch at 12.30 I have tinned tuna and salad.

About 3.00 I have pint of milk with skimmed milk powder added.

Dinner I have chicken with beg and potatoes.

Later on the night I have tub of quark with fruit or honey.

About 2ltr if water though the day.

Probably 2 cups of coffee.

Taraining day I add porage oats.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> I was talking to the OP not you.


QED


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> That's not necessarily true mate as we are all different. I for one at 90kg at the moment need about 4000 cals a day to maintain. Whereas a mate of mine who is about 110kg can grow on as little as 3000 cals. Its all to do with our metabolism and what cals we burn each day.
> 
> It's like @saxondale comparing his diet to the OP's. There's no point as we are all different. Some people are carb sensitive, some aren't. Some grow on a keto diet, some get fat on it. There is not one diet fits all, just like there's not one training plan that fits all


in reality I was trying to get the OP to compare his diet (typical body builders) with his partners (typical dieters) to see if he could see why he isnt loosing weight the same rate she is when it sounds like he really wants to diet instead of bulk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> That's not necessarily true mate as we are all different. I for one at 90kg at the moment need about 4000 cals a day to maintain. Whereas a mate of mine who is about 110kg can grow on as little as 3000 cals. Its all to do with our metabolism and what cals we burn each day.
> 
> It's like @saxondale comparing his diet to the OP's. There's no point as we are all different. Some people are carb sensitive, some aren't. Some grow on a keto diet, some get fat on it. There is not one diet fits all, just like there's not one training plan that fits all


I know this mate.

My father 50 years ago had 17 n half inch arms with the rest if

the body to match. He ate 90g of protein a day. He could bench over 300lb at 12st at 5ft 8. But today he would need 250g of protein according to today's statistics ???

Every day he had.

A Edam cheese sandwich

2 boiled eggs.

Tin of tuna with salad and cider vinegar.

Pint if milk

Dinner ? Usually an omlet with veg.

Hey grew and he grew well.

And so did allll his bodybuilding colleagues.

Oh. And cottage cheese.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Protein companies.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Plenty of muscular guys cut fast on 1000 - 1300 kcal / day, including me. The less you eat the quicker it comes off.

Get the cut done as quickly as possible without worrying about muscle, especially if you are near to basal muscle anyway IMO


----------



## Kabz r34 (Aug 15, 2013)

saxondale said:


> your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.
> 
> today -
> 
> ...


How long have you been eatting like this and how much weight have you lost? What's ur macros? I'm intrested in the information because I'm also eating simaler.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.
> 
> today -
> 
> ...


Wow. I can genuinely say my cat eats more than you.

How long have you been on this diet for already?

Why not add a couple of sessions of HIIT per week, which would take you 13 minutes to complete per session and speed up your "emergency holiday diet" instead of starving yourself and eating into all your hard work?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Plenty of muscular guys cut fast on 1000 - 1300 kcal / day, including me. The less you eat the quicker it comes off.
> 
> Get the cut done as quickly as possible without worrying about muscle, especially if you are near to basal muscle anyway IMO


So you believe that dropping from say 4000 cals to 1000 cals per day to get lean is how you should do it? You not bothered about muscle loss?

I would rather cut from 4000 cals and drop it slow and add cardio when needed. In my last prep I started on 4200 cals and finished on 2600 cals 12 weeks later. Cardio was at max for the last week 60 mins a day. I dropped 28kg. Starting at 1000 cals IMO is a bad way to do it and I don't know many bodybuilders or coaches who would do that


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> So you believe that dropping from say 4000 cals to 1000 cals per day to get lean is how you should do it? You not bothered about muscle loss?
> 
> I would rather cut from 4000 cals and drop it slow and add cardio when needed. In my last prep I started on 4200 cals and finished on 2600 cals 12 weeks later. Cardio was at max for the last week 60 mins a day. I dropped 28kg. Starting at 1000 cals IMO is a bad way to do it and I don't know many bodybuilders or coaches who would do that


x10000.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> Wow. I can genuinely say my cat eats more than you.
> 
> How long have you been on this diet for already?
> 
> Why not add a couple of sessions of HIIT per week, which would take you 13 minutes to complete per session and speed up your "emergency holiday diet" instead of starving yourself and eating into all your hard work?


last week trained Sunday morning, Monday night, Weds night and quick run with the lad last night - mirror says I`m not loosing much shape, just leaning out but honestly, not hungry, day before was same food but fish and rice for last meal.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> last week trained Sunday morning, Monday night, Weds night and quick run with the lad last night - mirror says I`m not loosing much shape, just leaning out but honestly, not hungry, day before was same food but fish and rice for last meal.


You're probably not hungry because your stomach has shrunk.

Fair play if you feel it's an effective diet; it's your judgement after all...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kabz r34 said:


> How long have you been eatting like this and how much weight have you lost? What's ur macros? I'm intrested in the information because I'm also eating simaler.


5 weeks (last 3 seriously) dont know the macros mate, just settled at a level that suits me, do this now and again then get the mad idea I might bulk and the cycle begins again.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> You're probably not hungry because your stomach has shrunk.
> 
> Fair play if you feel it's an effective diet; it's your judgement after all...


wife says I`m OCD in everything.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

saxondale said:


> wife says I`m OCD in everything.


oops i thought you was the wife


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

umairarif said:


> oops i thought you was the wife


we`re lesbians mate


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> So you believe that dropping from say 4000 cals to 1000 cals per day to get lean is how you should do it? You not bothered about muscle loss?
> 
> I would rather cut from 4000 cals and drop it slow and add cardio when needed. In my last prep I started on 4200 cals and finished on 2600 cals 12 weeks later. Cardio was at max for the last week 60 mins a day. I dropped 28kg. Starting at 1000 cals IMO is a bad way to do it and I don't know many bodybuilders or coaches who would do that


Yeah, I didn't say it was optimal. I was backing the idea that VLCD works, simple as that.

Sure, it's not as efficient as a gradual reduction with regard to muscle preservation, but the main problem with dieting for MOST people is psychology, not physiology.

So, my recommendation to get the cut done QUICK is based on the fact that an individual who got fat in the first place is in high chance of relapse should a life event such as infidelity, job loss, etc come up and derail their slow diet.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your choice mate, you were the one wondering why your diet isn`t working.
> 
> today -
> 
> ...


Bloody hell surely you'd be losing muscle eating that little?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

UkWardy said:


> Bloody hell surely you'd be losing muscle eating that little?


Probably, but outweighed by the fat loss. I'll post some before and after pictures later


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Probably, but outweighed by the fat loss. I'll post some before and after pictures later


Are you natural mate ?.

I think this is where everyone is getting

the calculations wrong.

We need the same foods but completely

different amounts.

How many cal's would you say your having (1200 ?).

How many do you have when trying to grow ? (2500 ?).


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Yeah, I didn't say it was optimal. I was backing the idea that VLCD works, simple as that.
> 
> Sure, it's not as efficient as a gradual reduction with regard to muscle preservation, but the main problem with dieting for MOST people is psychology, not physiology.
> 
> So, my recommendation to get the cut done QUICK is based on the fact that an individual who got fat in the first place is in high chance of relapse should a life event such as infidelity, job loss, etc come up and derail their slow diet.


This isn't a 'cut' though.

By the sound of it the guy is just starting out at all this. For anyone staying out there is a massive widow of opportunity to recomp to a much larger extent that you or I are capable.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> This isn't a 'cut' though.
> 
> By the sound of it the guy is just starting out at all this. For anyone staying out there is a massive widow of opportunity to recomp to a much larger extent that you or I are capable.


The guy - me?

Been at it two years now, mini cut and bulk or maintain depending whats happening, its a hobby as well as a lifestyle lol

Before

View attachment 159382


This morning

View attachment 159383


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> its more than enough for me mate, I`m loosing weight nicely in time for my holiday at the end of the month, OP is complaining he isnt loosing weight - he`s eating too much then.


But is he?

Maybe the guy just needs some reassurance to stick with it and compare progress pics rather than numbers on the scales.

There's a greater than large chance that @dtlv actually knows what he's talking about. He's certainty doesn't adopt a gung ho approach to his advice and is very considered.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> The guy - me?
> 
> Been at it two years now, mini cut and bulk or maintain depending whats happening, its a hobby as well as a lifestyle lol
> 
> ...


No lol :-/

The op


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

2004mark said:


> But is he?
> 
> Maybe the guy just needs sine reassurance to stick with it and compare progress pics rather than numbers on the scales.
> 
> There's a greater than large chance that @dtlv actually knows what he's talking about. He's certainty doesn't adopt a gung ho approach to his advice and is very considered.


Only OP can answer that, he started a thread asking why he isnt loosing weight so its a natural assumption that was his aim. We sort of derailed it, sorry.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

SK50 said:


> Yeah, I didn't say it was optimal. I was backing the idea that VLCD works, simple as that.
> 
> Sure, it's not as efficient as a gradual reduction with regard to muscle preservation, but the main problem with dieting for MOST people is psychology, not physiology.
> 
> So, my recommendation to get the cut done QUICK is based on the fact that an individual who got fat in the first place is in high chance of relapse should a life event such as infidelity, job loss, etc come up and derail their slow diet.


But I think doing 1000 cals a day pure much chance of cheating! 1000 cals is like 2 chicken breasts and 6 eggs a day! I couldn't live on that for a week. One id be starving and two id be knackered and my body would be a mess.

In my eyes slowly and surely is better with a varied diet with decent cals and a little cardio is optimal.

After all if you wanna lose weight quick just go the whole hog and get on the whizz and coke diet! Will soon fly off you!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> In my eyes slowly and surely is better with a varied diet with decent cals and a little cardio is optimal.


Especially for a newbie. Anyome can put the uninitiated on a crash diet... but then how are they meant to know how to maintain it without going back to their old ways. This is why we all condemn diets like the Cambridge diet.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Especially for a newbie. Anyome can put the uninitiated on a crash diet... but then how are they meant to know how to maintain it without going back to their old ways. This is why we all condemn diets like the Cambridge diet.


Exactly mate! May as well get on the old herbal life!

But as this is a bodybuilding forum you would think people would want to do it the best way to maintain muscle mass when in a deficit


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Exactly mate! May as well get on the old herbal life!
> 
> But as this is a bodybuilding forum you would think people would want to do it the best way to maintain muscle mass when in a deficit


yes thats the idea keep as much muscle mass and lean out. thanks for your time guys, Det has told me that he will adjust my macros at the end of 2 weeks which will be mon. will keep you guys posted.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

@umairarif

I do totally understand why, in comparison to your wife's weight loss, you feel frustrated - I probably would too in your situation. What I am trying to achieve with you though is not weight loss specifically, it's long term fat loss with as little muscle loss and lean tissue loss as possible... and also to set you up for some nice lean muscle gains afterwards. With the slimmingworld diet there is a lot of fluid loss that initially comes with the diet, and as of now I'd be confident that most of the weight your wife has lost so far will be fluids and not fat!

When we set up the plan the first set of macros as we discussed were tester macros based on the info you gave me... and we are still working through tester macros. Tester macros sometimes with some clients hit the nail on the head immediately, but with some they need adjusting several times before finding the sweetspot that works.

In your case I must admit to being just as frustrated as you not to see the scale shift as quickly as we'd like, but I promise you that we'll get there - the first macros were been disappointing in result but they narrow down the range of things likely to work for you as an individual, and in that sense have still been helpful. Everyone, with their unique genetics, state of health, lifestyle and activity level and even psychological relationship with food has a sweetspot that is uniquely their own and my job is to help you find yours - initially when working with someone new it's always a 'best educated guess' to start with - and I now with you, due to your response to the initial macros, I (and you too) have a much clearer idea of how your body responds to different macro ratios.

We are still just a few weeks in but I promise we'll get you there. I know you've been working hard to stick to plan and I promise I'll help you get there!


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

dtlv said:


> @umairarif
> 
> I do totally understand why, in comparison to your wife's weight loss, you feel frustrated - I probably would too in your situation. What I am trying to achieve with you though is not weight loss specifically, it's long term fat loss with as little muscle loss and lean tissue loss as possible... and also to set you up for some nice lean muscle gains afterwards. With the slimmingworld diet there is a lot of fluid loss that initially comes with the diet, and as of now I'd be confident that most of the weight your wife has lost so far will be fluids and not fat!
> 
> ...


looking forward to macros adjustment tomoro @Det


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

welsh_chris said:


> maybe your dropping bodyfat but gaining muscle weight
> 
> hence weight staying the same


Weight is just one way that i gauge diet n progress

scales

pics

measurements

mrs eye

strength/endurance trainin progress


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

umairarif said:


> looking forward to macros adjustment tomoro @Det


Am sure we'll see more movement next week - bigger changes with carbs this time. The one thing I don't want to do is suddenly drop you down too much and kill your energy levels... keeping energized on diet is important for sticking to it long term in my experience.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Am sure we'll see more movement next week - bigger changes with carbs this time. The one thing I don't want to do is suddenly drop you down too much and kill your energy levels... keeping energized on diet is important for sticking to it long term in my experience.


i have trust in you. also how can i share my daily logging on myfitnesspal with u??


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

umairarif said:


> i have trust in you. also how can i share my daily logging on myfitnesspal with u??


That will make things easier for sure.

You have two ways to do it - first you can simply set your privacy to public and then email me a link to your profile (www.myfitnesspal.com/food/diary/*your username*), or you can take a screen print and just email that to me.

I have some clients that do one and some the other - and some who don't use myfitnesspal and log separately. Whatever is good for you is fine with me.


----------



## umairarif (May 24, 2013)

Hi mates.

Just an update, You know I was upset and dishearted a bit. But kept my diet and training on top and now 2nd week i am loosing weight and I have in many years (7-8) first time gone down in weight. I was ready to take assistance from some drugs but I will stick to diet for now. I had some pills left from ECA stack which I just started today which will last for 2 weeks just if it can help loose 4-6 more lbs. so thanks guys for your time on this.

will keep posted and share the end result.


----------

